# Racheting Gun Belts.....



## NLAlston (Nov 15, 2011)

.....Are they worth consideration?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm too old to know what that is.

I've got a ratchet on my box wrench, though.

And I read about a Nurse Ratched, once.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

They're hole less belts that use a ratcheting buckle Steve. Kinda pricy imo, I use Condor instructor belts... completely adjustable and secures with velcro flap. Been using them for years and they are great for holsters... and very affordable.


----------



## NLAlston (Nov 15, 2011)

TAPnRACK said:


> They're hole less belts that use a ratcheting buckle Steve. Kinda pricy imo, I use Condor instructor belts... completely adjustable and secures with velcro flap. Been using them for years and they are great for holsters... and very affordable.


I did look into that Condor Instructor Belt, and it is something that just may fit the bill for me.

I was, initially, drawn to the racheting design gun belts due to the 1/4" incremental adjustments which could be made. That type of arrangement would afford greater sizing options than the conventional 'holed' type belts. However, it would seem (to me) that the belt you referenced might offer the same flexibility - but with a velcro fastening setup. Another interest, in the one belt that I looked at, was in that it appeared to have somewhat of a more 'dressy' type look to it. I like to dress up (suits), from time to time, and would like (if possible) to sport a capable gun belt that wouldn't be out-of-sorts with such manner of dress.

But I really think that I am going to take a chance on that Condor belt. The price for it is less than I had expected it to be, and it surely wouldn't hurt to have two different gun belts - providing that there IS the dressier looking, racheting type available.

Thank you.

Blessings,
Nathan


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...But if it's gonna hold up a pistol and at least one reload (two is better), it needs to be strong, stiff (across the width of the strap), and fastened securely.

Sorry, guys... I'm just an old, retired leathersmith, so I believe in 1/8"- or 3/16"-thick, solid leather belts. (And not metal-lined, by the way.)


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Those Condor belts are thick with a rigid plastic liner (core) to keep its form. It'll hold up whatever you throw at it. It is 1 3/4" wide I believe... in case that becomes an issue with your holster.

Mine will hold a full size handgun (right side) and double mag pouch (left side) with no "drooping" or loosening when running or positional shooting. 3 colors to choose from as well.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Racheting Gun Belts
https://www.google.com/search?q=Racheting+Gun+Belts&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=ubuntu&channel=fs


----------



## RolandD (Apr 28, 2016)

I received a Kore Essentials Gun Belt in the mail, yesterday. I needed a new dress belt, anyway, so I thought it would be the way to go. I don't have my CCW, yet, so I am just wearing my gun around the house. I mowed the yard with it on. Very comfortable. I'll post a follow-up after I've gotten a chance to wear it a while.


----------



## otisroy (Jan 5, 2014)

I carry with my slidebelts all the time and they work great. They make a ridiculously priced 'survival' model but the leather belts work like champ. I have a couple different finished buckles and four different belts so they're great for work and casual.


----------

